# 8800gts dvi audio problems



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2012)

i have read plenty of threads and guides on how to get audio over dvi/hdmi on this 8800gts i have but i cant get it to work. all the guides are for windows xp and im using windows 7.

its wired right, im sure of it. 

seems to be a software problem. 

in sound properties it says "internal atapi jack" is enabled and working but i cannot get any audio.

i've tried a dvi to hdmi cable as well as a dvi to hdmi adapter with hdmi cable. 

any tips?


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 31, 2012)

nVIDIA didn't include GPU audio until the 200 series, so unless you have a special cable plugs into the card and the sound device you have (be it onboard or a card), you won't get anything.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2012)

i've got the cable connected from the mobo to the card already. g92 and up cards have a spdif headers. this card has it and i connected it to the mobo with a cable i have. 

the problem is in the software


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've got the cable connected from the mobo to the card already. g92 and up cards have a spdif headers. this card has it and i connected it to the mobo with a cable i have.
> 
> the problem is in the software
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120131/Capture195.jpg



So did you reinstall your drivers?  Are your drivers up to date?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2012)

latest drivers available installed.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> latest drivers available installed.



Did you try fiddling with the audio control panel?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2012)

yep. everything says its workin but there is no sound


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you trying to get audio from your video card to the monitor?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2012)

to LED tv.

i've done it before with an 8800gt.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

If you have done it before then, I am kind of at lost.  Because last time I checked DVI does not send audio.  It only sends the video signal.

You could try using one of those DVI to HDMI from your GPU to you LED TV and see if the audio pass-through the tv via HDMI, but I highly doubt that will because HDMI has some HDCP that DVI doesn't have.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2012)

when you use a video card that supports it, which most do today and have for a few years now. 

the g92 cards were the first cards to support this. 

you connect the spdif out from the soundcard/onboard sound to the video cards input and it will send audio out the dvi to be used for dvi->hdmi cabling into a tv. 

in newer video cards, a built in audio chip has been added so that the sound is internally transmitted over pcie and out through the dvi and now through DP and hdmi outputs.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

Well then, I guess the only thing I could finally think of is that your DVI to HDMI adapter or whatever cable you are using might be defective.  Maybe try another adapter or cable?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> i have read plenty of threads and guides on how to get audio over dvi/hdmi on this 8800gts i have but i cant get it to work. all the guides are for windows xp and im using windows 7.
> 
> its wired right, im sure of it.
> 
> ...




if its G80, it wont work, period. if its G92, then you need an SPDIF cable from your soundcard to the video card. you then play sound via your sound cards SPDIF port.

edit: some G92 cards dont work either, my first gen 8800GT wont work with SPDIF audio, it was a known bug at the time of launch fixed with 9800GT's

edit 2: and you definitely need an DVI to HDMI adaptor, cant use straight DVI. not all adaptors will pass audio either, so try more than one.


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 2, 2012)

If you aren't able to use the DVI to send audio.  Why not just use the mobo's spdif or coax to send audio and let the DVI send video?  That way you will still get sound.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2012)

techguy31 said:


> If you aren't able to use the DVI to send audio.  Why not just use the mobo's spdif or coax to send audio and let the DVI send video?  That way you will still get sound.



because most HDTV's dont let you mix and match audio and video sources. if he wants to use his TV's speakers and HDMI video, then it must be HDMI audio as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2012)

as pictured... its wired correctly. and its a g92. 

i have 2 cables... one is a DVI to hdmi cable and the other is a ATI DVI to HDMI converter with HDMI cable to the tv. 

im running onboard sound and running from the mobos SPDIF_O to the cards SPDIF_I.

im probably just going to end up getting a better gpu so i suppose i'll play games in silence for a few more days haha


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2012)

the DVI to HDMI cables rarely work, but the ATI branded ones definitely work on nvidia cards (the other way around is not the case)


sounds like you may have a card like my one that i gave to my GF, where the SPDIF port is present but not functional.

maybe try VGA with a 3.5mm cable until you get that better GPU?


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 2, 2012)

Try getting sound out of the spdif...into a receiver or a tv...


----------



## 1freedude (Feb 2, 2012)

do you have the tv hooked up to a receiver?

I have an old ass JVC that has coax and optical with onboard decoding.

the only hdmi input to my tv is wifey's laptop.  the audio goes into receiver, from the tv through the coax.  maybe the tv doesn't know how to deal with the audio stream.

i'm gonna try something, i wll edit _this_ post with results.

Results:

I hooked up lappy to tv to see if audio came out of tv's speakers, and it did (as well as receiver's).


----------

